# Salamander butterfly HMPK x Salamander HM



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

Dad would be the stud in my avatar. Here is another shot of him...
View attachment 80073


Mom is a salamander HM but not sure if she is plakat or longtailed. But either way I really liked her colors and so I wanted to give her a try. And here she is...
View attachment 80075


Here is them getting to know each other....she was scared of him at first and hid under an almond leaf when this picture of taken....LOL.
View attachment 80076


Here is a few shots I snuck of them embracing (after a week of flirting and next building):
View attachment 80077

View attachment 80078

View attachment 80079


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

Some shots of the brood from yesterday.....
View attachment 80081

View attachment 80083

View attachment 80084

View attachment 80085


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Can't wait to watch this! Looks like you will get some pretty nice babies!


----------



## caissacrowntails (Mar 10, 2013)

great camera!, and the offsprings look like fries LOL u counted how many of them?


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks guys. As far as numbers go, there are too many & too small to count. I'm going to estimate there are about 200-300 frys right now....they hatched a few days back. Most are still hanging vertically, very few are swimming horizontally at this point so I think I'm going to wait on feeding them until more fall from their vertical hang.


----------



## VJM (Feb 7, 2013)

What a gorgeous pair! I bet the babies will be likewise stunning.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

The parents are a really nice pair, I'm sure you're going to end up with some stunners!

Also, I want your camera, especially if it can take such awesomely clear photos of your fry! Wow!!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

+1. It's not just the camera, the person behind it has to have some skill! I love ees and will have to see if you get any from this spawn. Not a lot is known about the gene yet.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Gorgeous!!!!

Going to stalk this thread as well as the other C:
Depending on tank situations I might snatch a baby.


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

Hey everyone, thanks for the compliments. So I guess I'll post some updated pics finally.... 

But before I forget let me just say these pics were all taken by a silly point & shoot camera. I merely have it on the 'macro setting' and 'flash off'. They turned out better than I expected and I don't even know the first thing about photography....LOL.

So briefly a summary of the spawn log:
3/13/13 eggs hatched...all 200-300 of them.
3/16/13 nearly all fry are free swimming at this point.
3/17/13 took Dad out...was sad to do this since he was such a good father and didn't eat any of the fry (as far as I could see) and started feeding the fry microworms.

Today there looks to be at least 200+ fry still. I seem to uncover more every time I move the plants or IAL on the tank floor. Here are some pics, not the greatest, but I tried to capture some shots to give you an idea of the swarms of fry in the tank.

View attachment 81169


View attachment 81177


And some (dare I) closeups with my point & shoot camera...

View attachment 81185


View attachment 81193


Oh yeah, so another good thing about this mating is that the parents ARE NOT RELATED so I'm hoping on a very healthy stock. If I get a big turn out then I will sell some of these but likely only locally since I just don't want to risk losing them in transit. But we'll cross that bridge when we get there....*fingers crossed*.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

More great pictures! And sad you may not ship, I need a nice ee male. Aw well. You have a few months to decide!


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

They are so cute! I can't wait to see them grow ^^


----------



## alunjai (Jul 29, 2012)

I love the male. Good Luck and I look forward to more photo updates of your fry.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

ahh they're so cute!! 


And aww to you not being able to ship :C If I the extra space I'd totaly be interested in one. I mean, when the time comes we will see :>


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

Alchemy, if you're in NY and you're down here this summer then I can sell to u....assuming enough of these fry make it.


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Love your pair! I live in CT, so I may just wanna snag a little guy.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Option, where in NY do you live? C:

I'm sure I'll be making a visit to the city a few times during the summer, just don't know which boroughs xD


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm in manhattan. As large as the population is in NYC, surprisingly there are not many betta breeders at all around here. And I would rather not sell these to just any non-enthusiasts....so would love if u guys happen to be around to give them new homes where they would be appreciated to the fullest.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

oh! I can totally get them then C:

All I have to do is hop in the car with my dad when he goes to work xD Or I might go when my friend drags me. lol
if you were in the bronx, then that'd be different xD


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

Just a quick update: been culling heavily over the last few days....I'm probably down to about 100. Hoping to get at least 30 of these to adulthood. 

Will try to post some pics of the fry when I get back.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Excited to see pics!!!


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

Some recently taken pics....as promised.

Day 13.
View attachment 88186


Day 14.
View attachment 88194


These are from today...which is day 16.
View attachment 88202

View attachment 88210


Enjoy!


----------



## Vier (Feb 1, 2012)

Loovin it Option!
I might want to pick up one from your spawn  (this is viva, gave you the microworms)
I have a sallyxsally I'm thinking about as well.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

I'm in love with that male! 
Cant wait to see how they develop :-D


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Being a geneticist I can tell you one thing for sure, a lot of good fish get culled because they are small this is a huge mistake because sometimes a more complex expression takes much longer to develop so what may appear to be a runt may also have those million dollar looks...I am not saying save everyone, but I would suggest saving a couple of each size groups.


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

Darth, I am fully aware that the bigger the number of fry the greater phenotype diversity I could get. I don't cull by size, by the way. I am culling the dying or oodly-strange swimming ones. Everytime I cull one I recognize that this may have been the one with the perfect colors or perfect fins, etc. But when you start with a nest size of about 300, it's just not practical to keep all of them. Not to mention, if you cull early on it's much easier than it is to have to put down a 1" baby betta....or find someone that is willing to raise it.


At this time I am down to about 70 or so. All the fry seem very healthy and are feeding like crazy. I just passed the three week mark yesterday. Hard to get good macro pics of them since they are more aware of me and dart away from the glass when I come take a peek at them. I will say that this is the first batch that I have raised on microworms alone so far and it's been wonderful (thanks to Vier). While BBS were great too for my previous spawns, I hated that mess with a passion.


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

I just wanted to share, and I have never used microworms soley I haven't experienced it but I heard they cause bacteria buildup and missing ventrals are the result..not sure I only feed for about 4 days then switch to BBS.
I hope you have some nice males I sure could use a nice purple one seems you should see some for sure!!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

cute little babies!!! 

It's amazing how small they start


----------



## ebettalover963 (Jun 2, 2012)

:BIGwinky: wow please tell what color they are when they get older PLEASE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

Well here are some shots of the litter at the 4-week mark which they just celebrated yesterday.

This one here is one of my faster growing ones...
View attachment 97721


And some macro shots from my point-and-shoot of another one....I think I can almost see blue on the anal fin.
View attachment 97729

View attachment 97737


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

CUTE!!! I See blue too


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

So cute! Lots of fry! Lol


----------



## JandE Pets (Mar 17, 2013)

beautiful fry. keep us updated


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

I Love watching others spawn logs great parents! You should have some awesome fry! Good luck!


----------



## JandE Pets (Mar 17, 2013)

up date?


----------

